# Bootable CD



## Jdokan (Nov 17, 2010)

Help me see the forest thru the tree's Please....
I want to make a BOOTABLE cd from my non-bootable XP cd....I have tried a variety of s/w: NERO, MagicISO...and each of them indicate to point to the area containing the ISO image....My dilema...If I had an ISO I would be all set....I'm playing with VMware and need/want an XP ISO....Microsoft only lists an execute file in zip format.....I've been trying fo a few days now and am convinced I am crazy....the whole expecting a different outcome thing.....
detailed help is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not believe you can easily make a bootable CD from a non-bootable CD.  I am curious as to how you managed to come up with a non-bootable Windows XP CD in the first place; it would not be particularly useful.

If one has a bootable CD, one can make an ISO copy of it relatively easily.  Once done, one can generally make CD copies that are as bootable as the original CD was.  Other than that, I am not sure what to tell you; I know I could not turn a non-bootable CD into a bootable one.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 17, 2010)

Not easily, no. It can probably be done, but how did you get a non bootable XP cd?
Virtually all Microsoft OS cd's have been bootable since Win2000 iirc.


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/#wxp

May be helpful?


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 17, 2010)

it was a zip file downloaded from the MS site.....it extracted but wouldn't boot...you could run the setup ok...kinda useless like that...I most likely messed up somehow....
I found Nero very useful in creating a bootable.....the MagicISO wouldn't do anything over 300mg...totally useless as shareware...have to purchase it...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

Jdokan said:


> it was a zip file downloaded from the MS site.....it extracted but wouldn't boot...you could run the setup ok...kinda useless like that...I most likely messed up somehow....
> I found Nero very useful in creating a bootable.....the MagicISO wouldn't do anything over 300mg...totally useless as shareware...have to purchase it...


 
Download it a try it again. We ran into this with Win7; multiple corrupt downloads. After 3 tries we finally got one that worked


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not aware of any .zip files from Microsoft that unzip into a bootable image.  I'm not sure it is possible unless it unzips into a single .iso file that can then be burned to a disk and booted from.  I could be wrong, but I suspect you think the .zip file you got should be bootable and it isn't.  What is the .zip file, anyway?  I've never heard of Microsoft distributing their bootable CD files from their website other than in the form of iso files.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am not aware of any .zip files from Microsoft that unzip into a bootable image. I'm not sure it is possible unless it unzips into a single .iso file that can then be burned to a disk and booted from. I could be wrong, but I suspect you think the .zip file you got should be bootable and it isn't. What is the .zip file, anyway? I've never heard of Microsoft distributing their bootable CD files from their website other than in the form of iso files.



It is a type of enterprise distribution, but to be honest I do not remember if it was a zip file and if it was it was the Install disk zipped and then there was the ISO. But in the Win7 world it requires a Dual Density DVD. You will have to forgive me I deal with a lot of these from various companies and I do not exactly remember what MS had at this point.

I know Symantec gave us a zip.... that was entirely useless and I had to go out and find the ISO.


----------

